

Larry Ellison Is Wrong on the Cloud - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/09/23/cloud-collision-larry-ellison-is-right-but-wrong-about-the-cloud/

======
jf781
great post - you gotta love the enjoyment of Larry as they say in boston -
he's a playa

It was fun to watch the video on youtube that is in the comments - that was
funny as s$it

------
cobralibre
That graph screams credibility!

